# Video Game Piracy in India



## prasath_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi guys, I've been gaming since 16 on the PC initially, at the time of buying the PC, due to ignorance i bought only pirated games. Only after being introduced to computer mags like Digit,Chip, i came to know tat a single original game costs 1000/- . Even then I can't afford enough money to buy original games. 

I know tat many gamers in India don have the luxury to buy original games, cause mostly they were school students or college students. 

But i see that recently game distributors in India have significantly reduced prices for some of the most wanted & best games, to as low as _***Rs.299/- Only__****

Current Original Game Prices:-
*_ 
_S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadow Of Chernobyl = 299/-
F.E.A.R. = 299/-
Splinter Cell Double Agent = 299/-
Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter = 299/-
Far Cry = 299/-
Call Of Duty = 299/-__
NFS Underground 2 = 499/-
Max Payne 2 = 499/-
Prince Of Persia Warrior Within = 299/-

(this is very very low compared to their international versions)._

Only the newer games like Crysis,Mass Effect,COD4,Bioshock costs 1000/- or more, but eventually those prices will also come down in abt 2 years or so

So I'd like to know :-

*-> What u guys think abt Game Piracy in India? 

-> Currently do u buy Original or Pirated games? 

-> If u have enough money, then would u buy Original Games? 
*


----------



## skippednote (Aug 31, 2008)

I have several pirated games but do own some original ones too .


----------



## skippednote (Aug 31, 2008)

Obviously a broadband connection. So torrent can get the all games for free


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 31, 2008)

no matter how much  they reduce for original discs,piracy wud still prevail in our country.

original: - pirated in my case= 1:100
buying original game cd's/dvd's=wasting money ,(not  if u have extra money to _throw away and all that BAAP KA PAISA stuff)_ or ur earning big piles of cash...

What u guys here @ the digit forum think abt Game Piracy?--its ok as pirated discs are 100 times + less cheaper then original ones having same quality and may be free in some cases

*Currently do u buy original or pirated games?* *PIRATEDDD FOR SURE!*

*If u have enough money, then would u buy Original games?*-NEVERRR everrrrrr,look man its india yahan sab kuch chalta hai.

look most(i mean it) of we indian have very less per capita income compared
to western countries and def. most of us wont b buying a single game for 400-1000 bucks when u can get the same for 20 bucks with same quality.
so thaz y piracy rulz!!


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

piracy rulz


----------



## thewisecrab (Aug 31, 2008)

> * No Posts Related To Anything Illegal.
> Do not post/discuss/link to anything related to hacking / warez / cracks / pornography, etc. Piracy, and anything related to it is not allowed on this forum. Exchange / sale of pirated software / music / games / movies, etc., is forbidden.


Sorry guys  
These topics cannot be discussed here
Mods??



dreamsalive said:


> no matter how much  they reduce for original discs,piracy wud still prevail in our country.
> 
> original: - pirated in my case= 1:100
> buying original game cd's/dvd's=wasting money ,(not  if u have extra money to _throw away and all that BAAP KA PAISA stuff)_ or ur earning big piles of cash...


dude, change your attitude. Its not right to be proud of your piracy



> What u guys here @ the digit forum think abt Game Piracy?--its ok as pirated discs are 100 times + less cheaper then original ones having same quality and may be free in some cases
> 
> *Currently do u buy original or pirated games?* *PIRATEDDD FOR SURE!*



I buy original games. That doesnt mean I'm insane 
I save up for about 2-3 months and buy the ORIGINAL game


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 31, 2008)

I use Open Source software . Well, except my Vista(that was a gift from dad, original!). I've only got freeware and/or original games. The only games of that type I've got are from 'the DVD that put Badjag into trouble' .(I dont wish to start any war!) 

I think piracy is bad. It is why game/software companies do not extend their markets much in India. But I hate the pricing strategies of foreign software companies more than piracy! They should cut down the cost to Indian levels.

Moreover, piracy may be good for software companies. Anyone remember 'Is Piracy Good' from April 2006, Digit? That Article completely changed my opinion of piracy! Those were some great Articles. Digit was in top form then. For digit n00bs(Stop cursing and be proud of it), here's the link to read it online:*www.thinkdigit.com/details.php?article_id=1311.

Oh, and if I had enough money, I'd go get a graphics card instead of buying games first. And no, I would never accept that pricing strategy(it's even affected the iPhone! piece of junk though!).


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Where do you get Opn-Source version of Crysis ?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 31, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *-> What u guys here @ the digit forum think abt Game Piracy? *


*
it rocks! 




			-> Currently do u buy original or pirated games? 

Click to expand...

I only play some free games.Sonn will be buying OB and cs pack.




			-> If u have enough money, then would u buy Original games? 

Click to expand...

*
only if its worth it.


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Where do you get Opn-Source version of Crysis ?


If you are not getting any FOSS, then Go n Buy it u naab !!

Hate Piracy... !!!


----------



## dreamsalive (Aug 31, 2008)

*ok then me then what benefits will I have if i buy original games??!!.....OR its just waste of money?, as i wrote earlier.*


----------



## Garbage (Aug 31, 2008)

Satisfaction of being a Genuine User !!


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 31, 2008)

Garbage said:


> If you are not getting any FOSS, then Go n Buy it u naab !!
> 
> Hate Piracy... !!!



Alexanderthegreat or whatever said that I prefer 'Open-Source' and so I asked that where do you get an Open-Source and Free version of Crysis u _*n00b*_


----------



## axxo (Aug 31, 2008)

I have bought few games that are genuine & original when I was schooling, out my ignorance I forced my dad to get games for my computer that some even costed around 2k.
I could still remember of spending 100-200 bucks for the 5.25" floppy shareware games in 1996-97. Games that I own and original are
1. Rally Championship - 1999/-
2. Cricket 97 - 1299/-
3. Cricket 99 - 999 /-

Ever since all my games are Non-genuine, either bought from local bazaar or downloaded from torrents.Although I work in a MNC now I dont bother to spend anything for games or softwares.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 31, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Alexanderthegreat or whatever said that I prefer 'Open-Source' and so I asked that where do you get an Open-Source and Free version of Crysis u _*n00b*_



You just can't! I don't have Crysis. For the FPS category, I play America's Army(a nice game where camping is proudly known as strategising. Well, not exactly...). My PC won't run Crysis anyway! And as I said above, I hate the pricing strategy of most software in India so I just won't buy it! Don't listen to Shah Rukh Khan, dude! BE SANTUSHT! It helps a lot. Oh and by the way, its alexanderthegreat(small a), nice to meet.. well, write to ya!

@dreamsalive: If you buy original, you get Official Tech Support for the game/software, and also the hair on your head gets a chance to grow as you don't pull it out while trying to bypass WGA and stuff. Oh, and you also get cursed by piracy-supporting-people for buying original!

Dont curse me people! I dont support piracy but I dont hate it either(thanks to that article mentioned above!)


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

A SELF-RESPECTING INDIVIDUAL WILL BUY ONLY LEGAL GAMES..............The Only reason why everyone is buying original hardware is because hardware cannot be pirated like software!!!!!Else companies like Intel will exist only in history books 

FOR THE IT PEOPLE ONLY:-

_Everyone knows that the software industry is one of the most highly paid industries in India(IT industry). *U WANNA GET PAID HIGHLY FOR DEVELOPING SOFTWARE, BUT U DON WANNA PAY FOR A SOFTWARE DEVELOPED BY SOMEONE LIKE U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............WHAT THE F*** IS THIS?.........ANSWER ME U PIRATE SUPPORTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!............*_


----------



## axxo (Aug 31, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> A SELF-RESPECTING INDIVIDUAL WILL BUY ONLY LEGAL GAMES..............
> 
> FOR THE IT PEOPLE ONLY:-
> 
> _Everyone knows that the software industry is one of the most highly paid industries in India(IT industry). *U WANNA GET PAID HIGHLY FOR DEVELOPING SOFTWARE, BUT U DON WANNA PAY FOR A SOFTWARE DEVELOPED BY SOMEONE LIKE U!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.............WHAT THE F*** IS THIS?.........ANSWER ME U PIRATE SUPPORTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!....................ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!............*_



 writing in bold & large size fonts not going to make any difference. Thankfully am not a developer but only providing infrastructure support. You still think MNCs are developing games & softwares that individual's use? What u guys are developing are for corporates and other big giants and AFAIK none of IT company in India involves in developing games. 
Piracy in India can be defeated only by pricing nothing else.


----------



## toofan (Aug 31, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> But i see recently tat game distributors in India have significantly reduced game prices, Games like S.T.A.L.K.E.R.,Splinter Cell Double Agent,Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter,Far Cry,Call Of Duty costs only 299/- (very low compared to their international versions).Only the newer games like Crysis,Mass Effect,COD4,Bioshock costs 1000/- or more, but eventually those prices will also come down in abt 2 years or so(hey its fun to play Quake 3, Call Of Duty 1 even today).



Where do you buy such cheap games give the address please?
I too have some original one which i buyed. The POP series.
Rest I borrow form my friends but never downloaded any game yet. 
I am a bit confused about using pirated stuffs. I have Original software but I never bought them. They are meant for our office but never get installed there or get activated. I used them and activated on my PC at home. I don't know that comes under piracy or not. But most of the software I use are open source.  I  recently installed linux in my one of the office machine and I too made a dual boot with xp at home.

Actually In india PC still are not a need they are things for pleasure or learning. And If any one wants to go original I think the total cost of his PC will go as high a 1 50 000.00 so can a middle class student or a person having family to feed can buy such a machine. No he can't do that but still he has to learn computing.

Its not that only Indians are using pirated software. At Piracy meter we indians are much below then the americans. So its not good to say that India mein he aisa hota hai. 

And one more thing---- The pirated games are downloaded form Braodband through torrents. And till date I never found any indian who had uploaded any the originals games to torrent site to get downloaded by others. We only taste piracy we don't make them.

Now if the original latest games will be available easily and cheaply at Rs 100/200  per piece then I think every one will be buying  them.


----------



## ksrao_74 (Aug 31, 2008)

*Dopeman Rocks*


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 31, 2008)

Its the same funda as george Bush says in Harlod and Kumar's Escape from Guantanamo Bay"You like getting HJ but won't give one". Man everybody want their $h1t to be either free or tax free. You tell me if there were no consequences, would you still refrain from using Pirated software? Guys who eagerly support it or use it haven't had first hand experience of the consequences of Software Piracy. Moreover people of the "Geek" community have been deeply pacified by "Steal this Film I&II" in this matter and I'm not blaming it or anybody, just telling my views. Hell I'm a Pirate to the core, except the hardware, every piece of software I own is PIRATED. Bolo Kya Ukhaad logey mera?


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Well said! But Piracy should be completely stopped regardless of the country. Using Pirated games is as bad as starting it(I never used the games in the DVD I spoke of earlier). There are lots of free software around! Why not use them instead? It at least guaran-damn-tees you that no one's gonna sue you for piracy!

@toofan_nainital: I disagree with you there! PC IS a need of the general public today. Many make a living out of the Internet, students use it for studies, gamers use it for gaming etc.

And who said going original punches a hole through your pocket? Check the alternatives people! Ubuntu is a good free OS. I've got it dual booted with Vista. Who needs MS Office? Try Open Office Org! No eye candy but, yet again, learn to be santusht! Freeware games? Be my guest: America's Army, Wolfenstein, Freespace II(not free but legally distributable), Toribash, Little Fighter 2, Trackmania Nations, and loads and loads of Adventure games like Nick Bounty Series, Garfield series, Apprentice Series... you name it! Some of them are even better than their paid counterparts!


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Aug 31, 2008)

Well I too use OpenSUSE,Open Office and Toribash to get my kick BUT readers of Digit maybe well aware of the fact that Piracy IS a necessary evil. If it wasn't for Pirates many of the "Original" Games user would haven't been able to play their favorite FPS, Rainbow Six Vegas 2. AS every coin has 2 faces why can't people see Pirates,Crackers as their Honrary SQT, you make a piece of software and they crash test it for you for free of charge.  Include that in Cost Benefit Analysis and say Good Bye to half of your softwares as they won't pass the budget ruling! For FOSS, its just that people should be happy that there are no or less games on Linux otherwise it would be total Communism and we won't be seeing any GTA on PC


----------



## prasath_digit (Aug 31, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Where do you buy such cheap games give the address please?



Hey toofan as i said in ur Crysis Warhead thread, i buy all of my original games in Odyssey. My location is below my avatar.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 31, 2008)

I never need to pirate games or OSes.  At first, I too was a part of the aam janata who think piracy is not something illegal and instead its a way of life.  Once I started to see light, I first tried to REDUCE my piracy. Then I decided to buy originals. But then came a sudden change in my life.  I started realising that firstly, its not worth the risk to pirate games. Secondly, its not worth the money to buy original games either. Both these options appeared idiotic to me. I mean, whats the point of spending thousands on foolish pleasure ?  This outlook has changed my life. I have stopped taking pleasure in games, infact, I am not even a gamer anymore. Gaming appears too stupid a hobby to carry forward. I have nothing to gain and everything to loose. Instead, my free time is now being used in more fruitful ways like Programming, Studying, Cycling, Linux, Writing, music, etc.  If ever I feel the urge to game, I may download a demo and play it, but I doubt I would continue having an urge to game long enough to by the full version and complete it. For other games, I would buy original if and only if its so good that it absolutely deserves some encouragement by the action of my investing in it. Examples include Unreal Tournament and Crysis. OR, I just end up playing freely available stuff like Urban Terror.  *In a nutshell: I have much more important things to do in life than gaming.*


----------



## utsav (Aug 31, 2008)

Agar paisa ho aur wife na ho toh original kharido aur agar wife ho toh pirated hi khareed paoge bhailog.


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> I never need to pirate games or OSes.  At first, I too was a part of the aam janata who think piracy is not something illegal and instead its a way of life.  Once I started to see light, I first tried to REDUCE my piracy. Then I decided to buy originals. But then came a sudden change in my life.  I started realising that firstly, its not worth the risk to pirate games. Secondly, its not worth the money to buy original games either. Both these options appeared idiotic to me. I mean, whats the point of spending thousands on foolish pleasure ?  This outlook has changed my life. I have stopped taking pleasure in games, infact, I am not even a gamer anymore. Gaming appears too stupid a hobby to carry forward. I have nothing to gain and everything to loose. Instead, my free time is now being used in more fruitful ways like Programming, Studying, Cycling, Linux, Writing, music, etc.  If ever I feel the urge to game, I may download a demo and play it, but I doubt I would continue having an urge to game long enough to by the full version and complete it. For other games, I would buy original if and only if its so good that it absolutely deserves some encouragement by the action of my investing in it. Examples include Unreal Tournament and Crysis. OR, I just end up playing freely available stuff like Urban Terror.  *In a nutshell: I have much more important things to do in life than gaming.*




well said.


----------



## harryneopotter (Sep 1, 2008)

utsav said:


> Agar paisa ho aur wife na ho toh original kharido aur agar wife ho toh pirated hi khareed paoge bhailog.



zaruri nahi hai dear.....girlfriend will also do the trick.


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Sep 1, 2008)

^^I didn't get it! Pirated khareedoge hi kyon? Free software use karo. I think half the cyber population in India is not aware of the existence of good free alternatves. Some of my friends think I'm a fool due to my knowledge of linux. They've never been outside Windows! Thats the main cause of piracy in my opinion.

@Plasma_Snake, Offtopic: You play Toribash too? Have you been able to complete any of the example kicks?I think they are purely based on luck.


----------



## asingh (Sep 1, 2008)

*Why did Adam eat the apple. Cause he was tempted..*

Same is happening with us all here in India. Cause pirates exist..the infrastructure exists for them, they are prevalent..and consumers get tempted to go and buy pirated softwares. Its like....if someone finds a bar of gold on the street, he should ideally go and report it to the authorities...who does/would. 

Piracy is knee-deep within our system, specially in the big metro cities. Some ancillary cities....adjoining big metros (wont take names -- to hurt sentiments), are famous for manufacturing pirated discs. I my self have seen police raids in markets for piracy goods. After a week, the vendors are all back, again pirating stuff freely. So it is all organized.

As long as it is available, people will opt for the "cheaper" option. Even I have, even if I do not support piracy. I know it is irritating, its like if in office I do a project..and someone copies my project design/implementation..and without involving me..gets credit..I get mighty offended..I am sure...software companies feel the same...but on a much LARGER scale.

Remove Pirates = Piracy Removed.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

ksrao_74 said:


> *Dopeman Rocks*



 wow man! I also love him/her. His RIPs never failed me .

I have also bought original stuff.

I bought Godfather for PS2 for around 1,2k and Burnout Legends for PSP for 1.5k and PoP : Revelations for 1.5k. GTA4 for X360 for 2.5k.

I also buy original music. I have bought many "Greatest of [insert a rock/metal band here]" CDs and MP3s .

I dont support p1r@cy much but I do use pirated software. I buy an original CD or MP3 now and then. I am looking forward to buy FarCry 2 and GTA4 (even though I have it) cause these are the games that need to be supported.

@MetalHeadGautham --> You dont like gaming, I do .


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Its not worth the risk to pirate games. Secondly, its not worth the money to buy original games either. Both these options appeared idiotic to me. I mean, whats the point of spending thousands on foolish pleasure ?  This outlook has changed my life. I have stopped taking pleasure in games, infact, I am not even a gamer anymore. Gaming appears too stupid a hobby to carry forward. I have nothing to gain and everything to loose. Instead, my free time is now being used in more fruitful ways like Programming, Studying, Cycling, Linux, Writing, music, etc. *In a nutshell: I have much more important things to do in life than gaming.*



Hey buddy, don forget that inspite of piracy, Gaming is still a multi-billion dollar business, and that too in the US alone, surpassing the Hollywood boxoffice recipts. Means if ur a game dev, and if u can give some hits like F.E.A.R., Crysis ...then u can get ur whole life's salary whatever ur current job can get u, in one go from selling ur game alone,let alone the fame u get,

_Hey MetalHeadGautam, if u wanna be useful to the society & the people, why not study I.A.S and be a collector man?_ 

_I agree with everyone here on one point very strongly_, that is the price of games, I too agree that spending 1000/- for a single game for a avg Indian citizen is kinda unacceptable.

Only for us indians, games are costly, but in the US economy, a boy can buy Crysis or Bioshock by saving his pocket money for 3 days. Sadly for us indians this is not the case.(Hmmm so piracy is actually not that bad afterall............no no.....)

If gaming is too stupid to be a hobby, then all bollywood movies are also stupid ....tell me what do u gain from movies?. 
->If spending 1000/- for a single block-buster game is costly, then wat abt the first-day tickets for bollywood movies?. i bet u will waste 300/- for 3hrs??????? man, gaming is much better than bollywood sh**. 
->How can u say cycling as a hobby? . 
->Being a gamer doesn't have to be someone u can't support linux . 
->  hey buddy, writing & music is a passion for almost every human being!! . 

Hey MetalHeadGautam, _r u one of the_, _typical, i-don-care-abt-others-i-enjoy-i-matured-i-genius-i-spend-whole-life-doin-smart-thing-i-the-greatest-i-useful-i-smart-i-ride-fast-bikes-i-babe-magnet-i-local-area-king-i-give-advise-to-others-i-know-life-all-girls-fall-for-me_ crowd?......Jus Say Yes or no man,...........


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 1, 2008)

@prasanth...

whatever u say man....go easy on the fonts man......too had to read...its like my eyes goin big and small...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Hey MetalHeadGautam, _r u one of the_, _typical, i-don-care-abt-others-i-enjoy-i-matured-i-genius-i-spend-whole-life-doin-smart-thing-i-the-greatest-i-useful-i-smart-i-ride-fast-bikes-i-babe-magnet-i-local-area-king-i-give-advise-to-others-i-know-life-all-girls-fall-for-me_ crowd?......Jus Say Yes or no man,...........



LOL


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 1, 2008)

madjeri said:


> @prasanth...
> 
> whatever u say man....go easy on the fonts man......too had to read...its like my eyes goin big and small...



Ok ma*n*. i'Ll t_*R*_y ma*n*.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 1, 2008)

^^

nothing to say


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## JojoTheDragon (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey you all!! I also hate piracy but what can we do.Most young hardcore gamers  just school students and we dont have jobs like our parents so we have no choice but to buy piratred games(parents ko phus phusa ke). No matter what people think and do pirack masters like :-Razor1911, Reloaded, Vitality ,Flair light,etc will always find a way to hack the latest games and release it in the streets.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 1, 2008)

^^Razor1911 ftw......
Dopeman ftw.....
Gizmolio ftw....


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

whats this ftw......................????????


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 1, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> whats this ftw......................????????



FTW = F*** The World!! 
No, actually it's "For The Win"!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 1, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Hey buddy, don forget that inspite of piracy, Gaming is still a multi-billion dollar business, and that too in the US alone, surpassing the Hollywood boxoffice recipts. Means if ur a game dev, and if u can give some hits like F.E.A.R., Crysis ...then u can get ur whole life's salary whatever ur current job can get u, in one go from selling ur game alone,let alone the fame u get,


Yeah, Yeah and Yeah.
So What ?
Does that mean I too should go and start gaming like everyone else ?
I never said gamers are stupid.
I just said its simply not the thing for me.



> _Hey MetalHeadGautam, if u wanna be useful to the society & the people, why not study I.A.S and be a collector man?_


And what if I prefer something else ?



> If gaming is too stupid to be a hobby, then all bollywood movies are also stupid ....tell me what do u gain from movies?.
> ->If spending 1000/- for a single block-buster game is costly, then wat abt the first-day tickets for bollywood movies?. i bet u will waste 300/- for 3hrs??????? man, gaming is much better than bollywood sh**.


Let me guess: Since I said I don't game, you assumed that I love bollywood and holywood ? 



> ->How can u say cycling as a hobby? .


The same way you say gaming as a hobby 



> ->Being a gamer doesn't have to be someone u can't support linux .


And when did linux come into picture ? 



> ->  hey buddy, writing & music is a passion for almost every human being!! .


So what ? Anything wrong with that ?


----------



## toofan (Sep 1, 2008)

I some time feel that how much money these guys would be having ,they buy original game and then they find their cracks and then provide them to public for free. They waste their  so much time to gain nothing except the label of a thief. And what would be the source of their income. 
Apne Baap ke paise ka misuse karte hain  or kutch nahi. Am i right?????
Meine kahin suna tha ki chori ko support karne wala bhi chor hi hota hai. Kya hum sub chor hain?????


----------



## quan chi (Sep 1, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Yeah, Yeah and Yeah.
> So What ?
> Does that mean I too should go and start gaming like everyone else ?
> I never said gamers are stupid.
> ...



i again agree with you.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> I some time feel that how much money these guys would be having ,they buy original game and then they find their cracks and then provide them to public for free. They waste their  so much time to gain nothing except the label of a thief. And what would be the source of their income.
> Apne Baap ke paise ka misuse karte hain  or kutch nahi. Am i right?????
> Meine kahin suna tha ki chori ko support karne wala bhi chor hi hota hai. Kya hum sub chor hain?????



We cant afford to pay 1k for a game every 2 weeks (2.5k for X360 and 1.2k for PSP) like the foreign country people so we buy pirated games. We are not theifs practically. And abt the crackers, they dont buy games, they have their own sources .


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 2, 2008)

Bhai log 100 baat ki 1 baat, the reason for which Piracy rules is the same by which it can be killed and that is, which you all know, *Pricing!!!* The change of few vowels in a word has made it proportionate, Piracy and Pricing, get it. There will be no outcome of this thread except for the fact that Pricing is what causes Piracy and it is the only thing that can stop it. So my Vivacious,Voracious,Vociferous Vandals, I bid adieu to you all from future wrangle in this Vehemently debated section about decadent debauchery of our repressive aberration prone capitalistic socio-economic structure which has made us cantankerous lot squabbling over futile pursuits of mortal senses. I bow thee!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

^^Nice playing with words but I can decipher it. I love English literature too .

Another outcome of the thread will be that it will be banned .


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2008)

Here we are not giving anyone the tips on how to do piracy?
we are only discussing. If this thread is locked then there are more chances that the members supporting piracy too should be blocked. 
The rule is simple and to all.

So get ready. Do you think digit has that much courage to block so many IDs at once. I don't think so. Unko bhi to apni dukan chalani hai.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

What you buy Original or pirate stuff depends upon your pocket. People in US get games pc parts consoles so cheap that they have two's of them but here in india we need to kill our other wishes to get a original games worth 1k to 2k. If prices of such stuff is dropped the piracy thing would vanish all of a sudden


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 2, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> Bhai log 100 baat ki 1 baat, the reason for which Piracy rules is the same by which it can be killed and that is, which you all know, *Pricing!!!* The change of few vowels in a word has made it proportionate, Piracy and Pricing, get it. There will be no outcome of this thread except for the fact that Pricing is what causes Piracy and it is the only thing that can stop it. So my Vivacious,Voracious,Vociferous Vandals, I bid adieu to you all from future wrangle in this Vehemently debated section about decadent debauchery of our repressive aberration prone capitalistic socio-economic structure which has made us cantankerous lot squabbling over futile pursuits of mortal senses. I bow thee!


Stole from V for Vendetta. Another case of piracy here.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok lets Suppose we buy a new PC and Try to load it with Original Software, then have a look
i added only bare minimum softwares that a Average Home User uses, not a techie type.


> Hardware(average configuration) etc --> 25,000/-
> Windows Vista Home Premium --> 5,525/-
> MS Office 2007 home & student  --> 3,800/-
> Kaspersky Internet Security Suite --> Rs :494/
> Nero 8 Essentials Rs.2000/-


So 25000(hardware)+11819(software) ==> Rs.36819/-

Which means *42% increase* in Cost of Computers.


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Ok lets Suppose we buy a new PC and Try to load it with Original Software, then have a look
> i added only bare minimum softwares that a Average Home User uses, not a techie type.
> 
> So 25000(hardware)+11819(software) ==> Rs.36819/-
> ...



You borröw original software$ rather than buying them.........lolz.....



gary4gar said:


> Ok lets Suppose we buy a new PC and Try to load it with Original Software, then have a look
> i added only bare minimum softwares that a Average Home User uses, not a techie type.
> 
> So 25000(hardware)+11819(software) ==> Rs.36819/-
> ...



then it would be better to you linux and other open source softwares like openorg,gaim,ff3 and several others as well      
   You borröw original software$ rather than buying them.........lolz.....


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 2, 2008)

bassam904 said:


> You borröw original software$ rather than buying them.........lolz.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Okay but borrowed software aren't original anyore has you didn't pay for software, you just got it. Untill and Unless you pay for Software you use, they can't be called orginal
So that beats the purpose we are trying to achieve.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 2, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> I bought Burnout Legends for PSP for 1.5k and PoP : Revelations for 1.5k. GTA4 for X360 for 2.5k.


bcoz pirated games r not available in market for new consoles...



KPower Mania said:


> I am looking forward to buy FarCry 2 and GTA4 (even though I have it) cause these are the games that need to be supported.


Y u r supporting r they on the verge of xtinction 

Btw wats this thread about to enchance piracy or 2 remove it....

even if we buy pirated stuffs.then also we r paying an amount...we r not getting it as 
free ryt...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 2, 2008)

KaranTh85 said:


> bcoz pirated games r not available in market for new consoles...
> 
> 
> Y u r supporting r they on the verge of xtinction
> ...



I wasnt ready to buy any original stuff for PSP but as I bought it from Singapore I needed something to play so bought Burnout from there and PoP from here. As for X360, it will be modded in a week.


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 2, 2008)

Shloeb said:


> Stole from V for Vendetta. Another case of piracy here.


A couple of Vs in the text doesn't makes it a full blown copy of V for Vendetta my imprudent detractor ! I back thee to make an endeavor for a comparable lithography.


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 2, 2008)

^^ It seemed that way.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 2, 2008)

@plasma panda

post source from next time 

@others

Piracy is extremely important for the balance of world's economy and technology. If you keep buying software, you wont have money left for other expenses. On the other hand, if you dont buy software at all, you'll be pushed to the end of the line in the today's technologically advanced world. So you have to get either money or software for free. And in india, people are caught for duplicating money, but not for duplicating software. So piracy is the reason for india's stability 

^^ rant written while running a high temperature so dunno what im saying lol


----------



## skippednote (Sep 2, 2008)

/\ /\
Absolutely Right Man


----------



## Shloeb (Sep 2, 2008)

^^+1000000000000000000000000. 
His temperature seemed to work wonders for him.


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 2, 2008)

i will only buy original games cds if charged at 50/- i dont care how much game developers works on creating up games or i care playing online.Since this is india everything is fair in love and war.Till then all hailszzzz  piracy.


----------



## toofan (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok now don't you all want to know what the mods and team digit has to say about this.

Where are the mods. please let us know about your views about piracy and what do you think about the discussion going around. Do you agree that its acceptable in India to some extent by reading the reasons the members are giving.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 2, 2008)

quan chi said:


> i again agree with you.



Ya, keep on agreeing with him


----------



## quan chi (Sep 3, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Ya, keep on agreeing with him




i dont see anything wrong in his reply.it is not necessary that everyone should have the same taste.

btw the topic itself should not exist.
dude apply your brain also.whatever you see may not be correct sometimes.

almost any matured and alert person can easily figure out whats going on and whats the real picture behind this.

the topic is too big and cant be explained here.

the hole goes deeper.

if pure piracy really exist. then these software developing giants would have gone bankrupt within days.

your entire answer in a single word.tax.

think............


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

quan chi said:


> i dont see anything wrong in his reply.



No, there is, let me point it out for u:-

Say, if ur not interested in cricket, and tats ur personal opinion, would u go in to a bunch of enthusiastic cricket players, stand in the middle and say ur personal opinion like, "*CRICKET IS TOO STUPID TO BE A HOBBY"??????*. , "i'd rather do things tat were useful to my life????". -> this is wat tat guy u agree with said 


quan chi said:


> btw the topic itself should not exist.
> dude apply your brain also.



Dude, I know how the world works, but if we pretend to be a fool, then we can easily learn how much of a fool others are........



MetalheadGautham said:


> *Any more questions ?*



_*Ya One More:-*_ 

_WHY R U COMING INTO THE GAMING SECTION IF U THINK GAMING AS A STUPID ACTIVITY?_


----------



## quan chi (Sep 3, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> No, there is, let me point it out for u:-
> 
> Say, if ur not interested in cricket, would u go in to a bunch of enthusiastic cricket players, stand in the middle and say, "CRICKET IS TOO STUPID TO BE A HOBBY??????". , "i'd rather do things tat were useful to me????". -> this is wat tat guy u agree with said



well may be his way of presentation was not correct.



prasath_amd said:


> Dude, I know how the world works, but only if we stay like a fool, then we can learn how much of a fool others are........



nice way to learn. but i think almost nobody here is like that.btw dont you think we all are  fooling around here.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

quan chi said:


> btw dont you think we are all fooling around here.



Ya 



toofan_nainital said:


> Ok now don't you all want to know what the mods and team digit has to say about this.
> 
> Where are the mods. please let us know about your views about piracy and what do you think about the discussion going around. Do you agree that its acceptable in India to some extent by reading the reasons the members are giving.



Ya Right, hey Digit Team, where r u folks?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

WTF, you still fighting ? This aint gonna be over, trust me. Nothing is gonna stop piracy in India, not atleast this  forum man .


----------



## toofan (Sep 3, 2008)

> WTF, you still fighting ? This aint gonna be over, trust me. Nothing is gonna stop piracy in India, not atleast this  forum man .



This thread is not meant to stop piracy. No one is saying that we should leave piracy except ONE and that one is being demoralized by many.
Here everyone is trying to justify the piracy.

MODS/administrator where are you? We want to know the view of all mods on this topic.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

Those who can afford to (or don't realize that there are cheaper but illegal alternatives, or are scared that pirated media contains malware), go and buy the original stuff. The rest of 'em shall burn in hell!!!


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> This thread is not meant to stop piracy. No one is saying that we should leave piracy except ONE and that one is being demoralized by many.



Me? r u saying abt me toofan? 


toofan_nainital said:


> Here everyone is trying to justify the piracy.


+100000000000000000000000000 


toofan_nainital said:


> MODS/administrator where are you? We want to know the view of all mods on this topic.



ya,wher r u guys?.....



Kl@w-24 said:


> Those who can afford to (or don't realize that there are cheaper but illegal alternatives, or are scared that pirated media contains malware), go and buy the original stuff. The rest of 'em shall burn in hell!!!



and they should be fried like chicken.......


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^The mods dont visit this section often .


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

asigh said:


> _I my self have seen police raids in markets for piracy goods. After a week, the vendors are all back, again pirating stuff freely. So it is all organized.
> Remove Pirates = Piracy Removed._



short & sweet man, Core Indian reality.....anything the Digit MODS have to say abt this?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

Why are you guys fighting over this ??

Those who want to use pirated stuff, let them use and who wants to buy original can keep on buying it.

Cause first of all, everyone who has posted here hasnt changed. Who was buying original is still buying original and some people like me are still using pirated stuff, and will be using pirated stuff (right now download Resident Evil 4+ for PC, what will you do to me?).

STOP FIGHTING.


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^

TBH.... i can point u to the anti piracy cell.. they will pick up ur ip addresss and the rest they will be doing it for u... most probably they will put a false charge like hoarding s/w's or something in line of that on ya and keep u in remand for 2 days..by this time ur parents will be cryin all over the place... bringing in lawyers..and wasting money by bribing the cops and eventually ....they will let u go in light of not enough evidence and saying u are a minor or some craps like that...

these all could happen to u from the top of my mind..so please being a s/w pirate is due to ur condn ..i agree..but dont consider it as a "kewl" thing....or something to be proud of.

Software Piracy is a Crime.Punishable by indian IT act.remember that before plastering it on a public site. if u think i am saying crap. think again.

and oh yeah... by this we all at thinkdigit.com will know who really are..thnx to our media...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

/\ I R AFRAID 

Anyways, I cant afford original software so I am now departing from the software world. Will only buy original software. One software per year as tat is all I can afford. Thanks for 'educating' me.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> No, there is, let me point it out for u:-
> 
> Say, if ur not interested in cricket, and tats ur personal opinion, would u go in to a bunch of enthusiastic cricket players, stand in the middle and say ur personal opinion like, "*CRICKET IS TOO STUPID TO BE A HOBBY"??????*. , "i'd rather do things tat were useful to my life????". -> this is wat tat guy u agree with said


again you got me wrong.



> _WHY R U COMING INTO THE GAMING SECTION IF U THINK GAMING AS A STUPID ACTIVITY?_



I never said gaming is stupid. I just said as far as I am concerned, its just a leisure activity and I don't consider it being worth spending 2000 rupees per month for games, and if I game I do so only casually, with mostly freewares and demos.


----------



## toofan (Sep 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> /\ I R AFRAID
> 
> Anyways, I cant afford original software so I am now departing from the software world. Will only buy original software. One software per year as tat is all I can afford. Thanks for 'educating' me.


 
Ab aa gaya line par.


If you are a pirate (thief) then don't feel proud of what you are. Feeling  proud means you are doing it willing and don't want to improve yourself.

And That is the sprite and manners you must show on any public appearance.
Try to be a true person by soul. And please Don't take it personnal.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Ab aa gaya line par.
> 
> 
> If you are a pirate (thief) then don't feel proud of what you are. Feeling  proud means you are doing it willing and don't want to improve yourself.
> ...



Well Said. 



madjeri said:


> ^^^
> 
> TBH.... i can point u to the anti piracy cell.. they will pick up ur ip addresss and the rest they will be doing it for u... most probably they will put a false charge like hoarding s/w's or something in line of that on ya and keep u in remand for 2 days..by this time ur parents will be cryin all over the place... bringing in lawyers..and wasting money by bribing the cops and eventually ....they will let u go in light of not enough evidence and saying u are a minor or some craps like that...
> 
> ...



What is the chance of this happening to us? 



MetalheadGautham said:


> I never said gaming is stupid. I just said as far as I am concerned, its just a leisure activity and I don't consider it being worth spending 2000 rupees per month for games, and if I game I do so only casually, with mostly freewares and demos.



Oh! sorry man, i think i understand u now


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 3, 2008)

Nowadays most people get their dose of piracy through torrents. In the US and in some European countries, the ISPs themselves take some responsibility to control illegal downloads and you're very likely to get a notice from your provider if they catch you downloading copyrighted material. Sadly (or not?) this doesn't happen in India and unless someone explicitly complains against an individual, no action is likely to be taken.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Nowadays most people get their dose of piracy through torrents. In the US and in some European countries, the ISPs themselves take some responsibility to control illegal downloads and you're very likely to get a notice from your provider if they catch you downloading copyrighted material. Sadly (or not?) this doesn't happen in India and unless someone explicitly complains against an individual, no action is likely to be taken.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Ab aa gaya line par.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

If u don have enough money to buy Original Games then _*PLEASE *_don't Play Games. 

Try free or open source games like me instead 

_I have a superb idea to play Quake 3 LEGALLY:-_ 

0. We all know that Quake 3 Arena is Open Source (thank u id software)

1.Join in a good C/C++ course or buy a good book, study C/C++ throughly for atleast 2 years.

2.Join in a Computer Graphics course or buy a good book and learn everything about 3D graphics

3.Buy the most slowest,oldest P4-based computer with 845-Onboard graphics, with no more than 128MB RAM.(Cauz is AMD is faster, and we don want a fast computer)

4.Load the most buggiest version of some linux distro 

5.Get a slow internet connection with a relatively high failure rate (easily available right?)

6.Download the Quake 3 source code from id software's website.

7.Now forget everything in ur life, work with the Quake 3 source code and port the code to run on ubuntu, work hard,really really hard, don study, don listen to ur folks at home, ignore ur girlfriend, throw away ur mobile & work with the code.

8.use GIMP to create some images & some models to use in our version of Quake 3.(If u can) 

9.Get everything together (only the game, not the things in ur life)

10.Find a good day with good climate to go out with ur girlfriend, but when she asks u, don go out with her, instead turn on ur computer to play our custom version of Quake 3!!!!

11. Don stop playing until the CPU melts down, and when it melts down, u have succesfully completed a game legally with nothing but ur own effort. *Congrats*


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 3, 2008)

I buy original games(PS2) whenever I can but expecting people in our country who do their PC gaming on IGP's(like me) is just asking too much.

BTW
Skullptura+awesome compression


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^You are one of the few HONEST posters


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Sep 3, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Oh! sorry man, i think i understand u now


Glad you do 


prasath_amd said:


> If u don have enough money to buy Original Games then _*PLEASE *_don't Play Games.
> 
> Try free or open source games like me instead
> 
> ...



Or just download OpenArena *openarena.ws/files.html


----------



## icebags (Sep 3, 2008)

thanx for the info STALKER IS DOWN TO 299, i m gunna look for it. Do u think its scary enuff to scare my soul out of my body ? 

i like free stuff over these expensive stuff : so, playing free mmorpgs for ~3 yrs now .... Flyff, Tales Runner FTW.

*<< Proudd owner of WinXP Home, 15+ game titles and OpenOffice.org Legal Copies.*


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 3, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Glad you do







MetalheadGautham said:


> Or just download OpenArena *openarena.ws/files.html




Ya, Open Arena is highly recommended......._thank u Gautham_ 

**dchub.next-com.net/apache2-default/files/openarenaTop.png*


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 4, 2008)

icebags said:


> thanx for the info STALKER IS DOWN TO 299, i m gunna look for it.


 I am very very happy to make atleast 1 person buy 1 legal game through my thread 


icebags said:


> Do u think its scary enuff to scare my soul out of my body ?



I won't say Stalker is scary, but surely its enough to scare u.....


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Sep 4, 2008)

@@@   klaw::
Dude , i lived in sweden . and it 'had' the highest rates of s/w piracy in the world . The stupid EU parley decided to tax every download even freeware . Thankfully sense prevailed and law was never passed or considered .

You really can't expect a guy who is short on dough to buy a game . Instead he will buy a broadband connection and if he ever has money left to spend he will take his gf/friends out to some fancy hotel or buy her a diamond ring . US has a spending culture , india has a saving culture .

*FINAL VERDICT -Piracy is bad . Don't attack sailors . *


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 4, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> @@@   klaw::
> Dude , i lived in sweden . and it 'had' the highest rates of s/w piracy in the world . The stupid EU parley decided to tax every download even freeware . Thankfully sense prevailed and law was never passed or considered .
> 
> You really can't expect a guy who is short on dough to buy a game . Instead he will buy a broadband connection and if he ever has money left to spend he will take his gf/friends out to some fancy hotel or buy her a diamond ring . US has a spending culture , india has a saving culture .
> ...



Ahh, Sweden!! Home of The Pirate Bay!! 
Ultimately it all boils down to your ethics. Over here, some people won't buy a game even if they're fully capable of buying it. And this inspite of knowing all about piracy etc. For them, a penny saved is a penny earned. Or they may think that instead of spending Rs.1000 on a single original game, they can get 20+ pirated games for that amount. Or they have better use for it.

I'd like to see the money someone saves by not buying original games, being spent on his lawyer's fees!!


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 4, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> @@@   klaw::
> 
> US has a spending culture , india has a saving culture .



+1000000 . Ya, Instead of thinking abt how to save money, we should think abt how to make more money  ( And buy all the latest games  )



Kl@w-24 said:


> Ahh, Sweden!! Home of The Pirate Bay!!
> Ultimately it all boils down to your ethics. Over here, some people won't buy a game even if they're fully capable of buying it. And this inspite of knowing all about piracy etc. For them, a penny saved is a penny earned. Or they may think that instead of spending Rs.1000 on a single original game, they can get 20+ pirated games for that amount. Or they have better use for it.
> 
> I'd like to see the money someone saves by not buying original games, being spent on his lawyer's fees!!



Well Said man......Instead of buying 1 Apple they will buy 20 samosas instead and spend their money on doctor's fees & tablets & tonic........If we say this, then we r a fool, just leave em' they themselves will burn em.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> +1000000 . Ya, Instead of thinking abt how to save money, we should think abt how to make more money  ( And buy all the latest games  )
> 
> 
> 
> Well Said man......Instead of buying 1 Apple they will buy 20 samosas instead and spend their money on doctor's fees & tablets & tonic........If we say this, then we r a fool, just leave em' they themselves will burn em.



I read the article from Digit magazine and realize the fact that it revealed.Of course digit enlightens me a lot, at that time i cant afford to buy original stuffs as i am a student. So i buy the pirated stuffs. But now, whenever i have money go and buy some original game titles and feel the pride. But this not tells that u all must buy original games, but try to buy it if u can afford to do so.
@prasad_amd:
Last time when i go odyssey here, i see the farcry still priced as 599/-
But u post that as 299/-
Anyway i do visit it today and checkout the price once again and post here...


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm downloading Mercenaries 2 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29large.png


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2008)

^^Not a good seeder/leecher ratio on TPB .


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 5, 2008)

Plasma_Snake said:


> I'm downloading Mercenaries 2 *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/29large.png







KPower Mania said:


> ^^Not a good seeder/leecher ratio on TPB .


----------



## uchiha_madara (Sep 6, 2008)

> @mehra.rakesh:US has a spending culture , india has a saving culture .


Well that is not wholly true,it is just that their per capita income is high as compared to our country so they can afford to buy more stuff,and no economy can sustain itself if people just save  money.We are heavy spenders too, just look at our marriages and social functions and maybe other stuff if you dig deeper.


----------



## toofan (Sep 6, 2008)

Difference in priorities.............


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 6, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> @prasad_amd:
> Last time when i go odyssey here, i see the farcry still priced as 599/-
> But u post that as 299/-
> Anyway i do visit it today and checkout the price once again and post here...



My copy of Far Cry bought on Dec 05 for 499/- in Spencer Plaza chennai. Now i'm seeing Far Cry priced for Rs.299/- in odyssey, but i do see different versions of far cry in odyssey.

As far as i know, and as far as Far Cry is concerned, it is available as:-

Big Box Version -> 599/- ( U Saw in Odyssey )
Normal Version -> 499/- ( My Copy )
Economy Version -> 299/-( Me saw in Odyssey )


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> My copy of Far Cry bought on Dec 05 for 499/- in Spencer Plaza chennai. Now i'm seeing Far Cry priced for Rs.299/- in odyssey, but i do see different versions of far cry in odyssey.
> 
> As far as i know, and as far as Far Cry is concerned, it is available as:-
> 
> ...


Whats the difference between them..... Heck.... Anyway i go by this weekend to see the prices in landmark in spencer plaza and i post here after that.....
If i got Splinter Cell DA for 299 sure i got it since i just play it in my friends system and i was pretty much interested...Although NFS:UG2 499.... Man thats bad pricing...


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Whats the difference between them..... Heck.... Anyway i go by this weekend to see the prices in landmark in spencer plaza and i post here after that.....


I think the only difference is the box size!!!. but recently i'm seeing only the 299/- version on the shelves @ odyssey here @ trichy


rajkumar_pb said:


> If i got Splinter Cell DA for 299 sure i got it since i just play it in my friends system and i was pretty much interested...


Congrats man, happy sneaking & double crossing in double agent 


rajkumar_pb said:


> Although NFS:UG2 499.... Man thats bad pricing...


Sure, i'd give a max of 199/- for NFSUG2



PS:Original game buyers were not given any respect or consideration by distributors here in India. My copy of Call Of Duty bought 2 years ago, had nothing but 2 CDs in the game box!!! when I am buying a game, i expect to see some exciting stuff along wit the game, but most of the games feature nothing, even my copy of Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare which costs a whopping 1299/- featured nothing but the game disc and a stupid game manual!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> PS:Original game buyers were not given any respect or consideration by distributors here in India. My copy of Call Of Duty bought 2 years ago, had nothing but 2 CDs in the game box!!! when I am buying a game, i expect to see some exciting stuff along wit the game, but most of the games feature nothing, even my copy of Call Of Duty 4 Modern Warfare which costs a whopping 1299/- featured nothing but the game disc and a stupid game manual!!!!!!!




kool!!!


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> I think the only difference is the box size!!!. but recently i'm seeing only the 299/- version on the shelves @ odyssey here @ trichy
> 
> Congrats man, happy sneaking & double crossing in double agent
> 
> ...


They just underestimate us and even wid my copy of SRS game i'd not even get any game manual itself.....thats really crazy


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

Spore @83%


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> They just underestimate us and even wid my copy of SRS game i'd not even get any game manual itself.....thats really crazy



whats "SRS" man? Is it a game? never heard of anything like tat. 

Game distributors in india were pure business men, i don like to talk abt this anymore, cauz if i talk abt them i'll go .......&^%*&$&^#$#$#&#....

_*Jus take a look at the US Special Edition Boxes of these Games:-*_

*Crysis Special Edition:-*
*img.game.co.uk/images/wk40/crysis_se.jpg
*
Gears Of War Collector's Edition:-*
*www.videogamesblogger.com/wp-content/uploads/2006/10/gears-of-war-collectors-edition-box.jpg

*Unreal Tournament 3 Collector's Edition:-*

*www.fsckin.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/boxy2.png
*Bioshock Collector's Edtion:-*
*www.1pstart.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/07/647028b1.jpg

*GTA 4 Collector's Edition:-*
*www.puolenkuunpelit.com/kauppa/images/x360_gta4_specialedit.jpg

*Half-life 2 Collector's Edition:- ( Metal Casing!!!! )*

*www.pantherproducts.co.uk/Games%20Zone/Images/HL2_collectors.gif

*Halo 3 Collector's Editon:-* *( With Master Cheif's Head  )*
*img105.imageshack.us/img105/1076/insidemediac13f31ax8.jpg

*Xbox 360 Elite:-*

*www.xbox.com/NR/rdonlyres/0C3200F2-1539-45DC-AEEB-494BF93DEB4F/0/liveFirePrizes.jpg


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

SRS -> Street Racing Syndicate... Its a racing game just like NFS:UG Where we race for respect,money,cars and for girls........Yes... its a bit old game and i want to play it from my college days but i cant get that game at that time in my hometown(madurai..).. Obviously i find it at spencer plaza and i was so  to take the game and give it a try . If u find one, just grab it and sure u like it if u like NFS:UG........
@prasad_amd.....Anyway nice work
Cooool pics


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> SRS -> Street Racing Syndicate... Its a racing game just like NFS:UG Where we race for respect,money,cars and for girls........Yes... its a bit old game and i want to play it from my college days but i cant get that game at that time in my hometown(madurai..).. Obviously i find it at spencer plaza and i was so  to take the game and give it a try . If u find one, just grab it and sure u like it if u like NFS:UG........
> @prasad_amd.....Anyway nice work
> Cooool pics



Thanx man, surely i'll give SRS a try, me also find many old games like Quake 3,Call of duty to be more fun than many crappy games released today 

hey rajkumar, can u post the current prices of Doom 3 & Quake 4 here, if u visit spencer?. Thanx man


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Thanx man, surely i'll give SRS a try, me also find many old games like Quake 3,Call of duty to be more fun than many crappy games released today
> 
> hey rajkumar, can u post the current prices of Doom 3 & Quake 4 here, if u visit spencer?. Thanx man


Sure man.... my office is very closer to spencer plaza and if i finish my work earlier and if i leave the off by 6PM then i go spencer.... 
I'll post it here by next week coz i am leaving chennai today nite...ok..so wait until..


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 8, 2008)

^^ offtopic, where do you work rajkumar? I visit spencers often.


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ offtopic, where do you work rajkumar? I visit spencers often.



Use personal messages for these.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ offtopic, where do you work rajkumar? I visit spencers often.





prasath_amd said:


> Use personal messages for these.


^^ Right.....


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> Sure man.... my office is very closer to spencer plaza and if i finish my work earlier and if i leave the off by 6PM then i go spencer....
> I'll post it here by next week coz i am leaving chennai today nite...ok..so wait until..



Thanx Kumar


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> Thanx Kumar


----------



## icebags (Sep 8, 2008)

i agree completely, even when buying a 999 bucks game we dont even get a printend manual all the time. Theres more, a 1299 buck collectors pack didnt even hav CD cases for all its CDs !!!! 

its quite disappointing ...... look we do not wnt action figures or expensive fancy items with our game (i remember even Complan gave out action figures ith its 100 buck pack....),  but atleast give us the much handy printed manual, proper cd cases and some enthusiastic items like posters,  pads, pens etc.

abt the disc quality is, less said is better ...... 2 of my discs developed crack @ the centre just caz i left them in CD drive for 2 days and played the games all the time. so, i made a copy of them immediately. to think those INR 10 CD / DVDs are infinite times durable than the original game discs (none of them had never developed any scrtch or died caz of usage). and lastly the disc cases for 199 rupee games are simple craps. 

i think the distributor thinking they r actually doing business in america.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

icebags said:


> i agree completely, even when buying a 999 bucks game we dont even get a printend manual all the time. Theres more, a 1299 buck collectors pack didnt even hav CD cases for all its CDs !!!!
> 
> its quite disappointing ...... look we do not wnt action figures or expensive fancy items with our game (i remember even Complan gave out action figures ith its 100 buck pack....),  but atleast give us the much handy printed manual, proper cd cases and some enthusiastic items like posters,  pads, pens etc.
> 
> ...



I never had any such problems with 150Rs/- p1r@t3d game DVDs bought from a near by shop .

Oh wait......I shoudnt have said that.......\m/ Hail Original Discs \m/


----------



## asingh (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes....the legally priced games should have more goodies...else what is the difference between Rs 100 (Nehru Place) and Rs 1100 (Planet M  -- Saket). 

I guess the second option also has ethics bundled with it..but who wants to pay RS 1000/--- just for ethics..??? More bang for buck is needed..!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol I even have all the content which comes with Crysis's Special Edition


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Lol I even have all the content which comes with Crysis's Special Edition



*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



KPower Mania said:


> I never had any such problems with 150Rs/- p1r@t3d game DVDs bought from a near by shop .


*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



asigh said:


> Yes....the legally priced games should have more goodies...else what is the difference between Rs 100 (Nehru Place) and Rs 1100 (Planet M  -- Saket).



I am going like *img124.echo.cx/img124/3829/sc1093ss.gif at the Indian Game distributors. Only, if they can provide some cool stuff, we can show tat we have somethin tat poor pesty piraters don't


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

icebags said:


> i agree completely, even when buying a 999 bucks game we dont even get a printend manual all the time. Theres more, a 1299 buck collectors pack didnt even hav CD cases for all its CDs !!!!


I can only go like*img124.echo.cx/img124/3829/sc1093ss.gif at the game distributors in India




icebags said:


> its quite disappointing ...... look we do not wnt action figures or expensive fancy items with our game (i remember even Complan gave out action figures ith its 100 buck pack....),  but atleast give us the much handy printed manual, proper cd cases and some enthusiastic items like posters,  pads, pens etc.



Why r u saying lik tat?. Ask em everything   we want everything, I'm spending 1000/- on one piece of entertainment s/w!!!! and wat i expect to come with it? a black and white xerox paper saying "If this game fails to work u will get ur money back" -> r they targeting entry-level meniacs???? WE R HARD CORE GAMERS.. . Behind the stupid game dvd, i find a list of other games available from tat stupid distributor . Instead, i want to see more art from the game i bought, _In a nutshell:- Gaming in India is 100% Dry Business. I don like this sh** one bit_ *img124.echo.cx/img124/3829/sc1093ss.gif



icebags said:


> abt the disc quality is, less said is better ...... 2 of my discs developed crack @ the centre just caz i left them in CD drive for 2 days and played the games all the time. so, i made a copy of them immediately. to think those INR 10 CD / DVDs are infinite times durable than the original game discs (none of them had never developed any scrtch or died caz of usage). and lastly the disc cases for 199 rupee games are simple craps.



+100. So true Man. Me bought Orange Box on 29 Dec 07 it had 2 Dual-layer DVDs, i tried it on my system, i heard a screeching noise, the stupid drive didn't recognize the stupid DVD!!!. However, i tried it on my friend's system it worked there, then i copied both the original DVDs on my friend's PC, bought 2 new DVDs, burned them with the copy, then used those burned discs to play on my PC. WTF is this?????????????? I pay 999/- for that Orange Box!!!!!!!!! And this is wat suppose to happen????????_( My Drive is Sony DVD-Writer, My friend's Drive is Lite-ON DVD-writer -> Lite-On Owns Sony DVD drive's ass anyday from then on  )_



icebags said:


> i think the distributor thinking they r actually doing business in america.



No man, they think they r gov employees  and they can do whatver they like!!! *img124.echo.cx/img124/3829/sc1093ss.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 8, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif
> 
> 
> *www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif



*chosenofmystra.net/gabby/noob.jpg


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 8, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *chosenofmystra.net/gabby/noob.jpg


*bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/attachments/month_0603/wtf_cat.jpg.w300h371_HeOTTJstzM5Z.jpg


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 9, 2008)

*piracy* is in ma blood man!
 shup up   l*t*a m****r*****rs!!


----------



## axxo (Sep 9, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *chosenofmystra.net/gabby/noob.jpg





prasath_amd said:


> *bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/attachments/month_0603/wtf_cat.jpg.w300h371_HeOTTJstzM5Z.jpg



*i40.photobucket.com/albums/e244/twgquick/Laughing_RoflSmileyLJ.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

Finished downloading/extracting/installing Spore .......going to play now.


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 9, 2008)

well first i used them but now i've switched myself to open source after my system once crashed due to some viralled cd of cricket either i play open source games or i buy the original one.


*Mods Note: Huge-ass screenshot of GTA4 deleted.*


----------



## icebags (Sep 9, 2008)

prateekdwivedi1 said:


> well first i used them but now i've switched myself to open source after my system once crashed due to some viralled cd of cricket either i play open source games or i buy the original one.


 
what open source u r playing ? i play some free mmorpgs (free to play with optional payment through macro). and they r cool .... some good adventure & racing and other entertainments there.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 9, 2008)

prasath_amd said:


> *bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/attachments/month_0603/wtf_cat.jpg.w300h371_HeOTTJstzM5Z.jpg



Ok......

*www.cssprays.net/modules/My_eGallery/gallery/noob_sprays/you_noob.jpg


Nothing personal haan..................


----------



## sagar_jxd (Sep 9, 2008)

in my opinion piracy will never end in india never it can't  i live in knp n here movies dvd we buy at Rs 20 n game dvd Rs40 all pirated if iwould we be rich thn i would take originals but all can't dude so i don't understand y they keep so high prices if they made prices between 100 to 250 original will rockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!
main problem is price


----------



## icebags (Sep 9, 2008)

ppl , tone down ur pics pls .....


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 10, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Finished downloading/extracting/installing Spore .......going to play now.



what about mercenaries world in flames?i will be finishing Dl by tommorrow.


----------



## axxo (Sep 10, 2008)

^^wait....prasath_amd (from FBI??) going to sue you all..


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

ancientrites said:


> what about mercenaries world in flames?i will be finishing Dl by tommorrow.




I aint downloading that game right now, maybe later .

Right now busy downloading concerts and music videos .


----------



## prateekdwivedi1 (Sep 10, 2008)

icebag i'm recently playing mythwar 1


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 10, 2008)

icebags said:


> ppl , tone down ur pics pls .....



*smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_30.gif



KPower Mania said:


> Ok......
> Nothing personal haan..................


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/41large.png



KPower Mania said:


> Finished downloading/extracting/installing Spore .......going to play now.


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/36large.png*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/30large.png*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/36large.png



dreamsalive said:


> *piracy* is in ma blood man!
> shup up   l*t*a m****r*****rs!!




*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/20large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/9large.png



sagar_jxd said:


> in my opinion piracy will never end in india never it can't  i live in knp n here movies dvd we buy at Rs 20 n game dvd Rs40 all pirated if iwould we be rich thn i would take originals but all can't dude so i don't understand y they keep so high prices if they made prices between 100 to 250 original will rockkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk!!!!
> main problem is price



*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/107large.png


*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/83large.png


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Ok......
> 
> *www.cssprays.net/modules/My_eGallery/gallery/noob_sprays/you_noob.jpg
> 
> ...



*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif
*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif
*www.sg.hu/forumkepek/2006_09/bump2.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^another great joke.....you really have a good sense of humour.....


----------



## prasath_digit (Sep 11, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^another great joke.....you really have a good sense of humour.....



*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/70large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/67large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/105large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/5large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/16large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/31large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/23large.png
*i269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/17large.png


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok enough! 

@prasath_amd, you are banned for repeatedly ignoring warnings.

@KPower Mania, you did the right thing by reporting about it, but please don't retaliate like this, let us take care of the trouble-makers. I'm letting you off with a warning for this.

And I expect you to remove the offending images yourself, ignoring which you will be temporarily miserabled .


----------



## toofan (Sep 11, 2008)

I feel sorry about prasanth. I know he was one of the honest person in this forum.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 11, 2008)

^^ahh! his trusty side-kick comes to the show.....welcome !!


----------



## icebags (Sep 12, 2008)

yah prasanth was a nice and energetic person, his fight against piracy will b remembered.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 12, 2008)

icebags said:


> yah prasanth was a nice and energetic person, his fight against piracy will b remembered.


u sounds like he is gone forever...


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

^^Lol


----------



## toofan (Sep 12, 2008)

Kpower *Maniac*
were you both enimies?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 12, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Kpower *Maniac*
> were you both enimies?



No....not exactly but he was teasing and bashing me in every thread he posted in .


----------



## strider21 (Sep 12, 2008)

Modus Operandi -
>Get Pirated Mp3,Movies,Games
>Hear,See,Play 
>Like it the Go buy the original
>Don't Like it, Let the developer,artist suffer like we do....anyway they are billionares...a few bucks wouldn't ruin them
>If Original is too costly watchout for deals (*www.nextworld.in/ or LOTR Collection for Rs2k) else wait till the prices come down.

Having pirated DVDs of Orange Box,Witcher kinda games makes you look like a Maggot.


Anyway Piracy has its advantages.....Savey 
Capt.Jack Sparrow


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 12, 2008)

Can't you guys keep down the font size and the emoticons size low??? Fight, but keep that size low.... :-/


----------



## Faun (Sep 12, 2008)

some massive misuse of smilies...lolz, please keep it less or some other members will feel bad *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

What for prasad_amd is banned.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^For spamming inspite of being warned.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^For spamming inspite of being warned.


Spamming???
Is he????
Nah... i still confused?
Anyway is he return to forum after some days?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

^^Nope, its a permanant ban......


----------



## Faun (Sep 15, 2008)

^^bad kiddo


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 15, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Nope, its a permanant ban......



Hope he roam around some other forum....


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 15, 2008)

T159 said:


> ^^bad kiddo



Why ?? What did I do ?


----------



## arijit_2404 (Sep 25, 2008)

@prasath

I've seen these prices. It's really nice to see that many game prices are down so low now.

I've already bought STALKER @ 299/-, Neverwinter Nights Diamon @ 699/- and C&C - TW + C&C - KW @ 999/-

My main concern about buying these that I want to play online.

I also do buy some pirated stuff but only those games which I play and throw away afterwards and no interested in multiplayer games.

But country like India, piracy can not be stopped because this country is full of law-breakers.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 25, 2008)

damn.........this thread still going on.


----------



## eggman (Sep 25, 2008)

yes indeed


----------



## toofan (Sep 25, 2008)

Murda phir kabar se baher aa gya kya?


----------



## asingh (Sep 25, 2008)

toofan_nainital said:


> Murda phir kabar se baher aa gya kya?



He he.."Pirate" Johnny Depp is alive again..!!


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Sep 26, 2008)

Piracy would never go away!!!!    

At least until the the time when a game released in India costs Rs. 300 on Day 1 of its release!!!


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Piracy would never go away!!!!
> 
> At least until the the time when a game released in India costs Rs. 300 on Day 1 of its release!!!



ecjactly


----------



## asingh (Sep 26, 2008)

hell_storm2006 said:


> Piracy would never go away!!!!
> 
> At least until the the time when a game released in India costs Rs. 300 on Day 1 of its release!!!


 
Even then, there..will be pircacy..cause the Pirate will sell it for Rs 50. And Rs 50 is much much less than Rs 300. Indian consumers go for the cheaper..because the quality will be the same (after installation)..be it a Rs 300 purcahse or a Rs 50 purchase.

Its our mindset, consumer habits, and organized piracy....combination of all, that piracy is so prevalent here in India.


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 26, 2008)

asigh said:


> Even then, there..will be pircacy..cause the Pirate will sell it for Rs 50. And Rs 50 is much much less than Rs 300. Indian consumers go for the cheaper..because the quality will be the same (after installation)..be it a Rs 300 purcahse or a Rs 50 purchase.
> 
> Its our mindset, consumer habits, and organized piracy....combination of all, that piracy is so prevalent here in India.


^^+1

But i must go for 300Rs original... Out of 4 games that i bought, 2 were useless, either by worst CD or by any scratch and i struggle to get that changed each and every time.. So i decided to get the original version from then.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 26, 2008)

rajkumar_pb said:


> ^^+1
> 
> But i must go for 300Rs original... Out of 4 games that i bought, 2 were useless, either by worst CD or by any scratch and i struggle to get that changed each and every time.. So i decided to get the original version from then.



ha! there are no discs in torrents


----------



## furious_gamer (Sep 27, 2008)

KPower Mania said:
			
		

> ha! there are no discs in torrents


Torrent? I cant download them since i have a really low speed net in my home ie.. 144Kbps by Reliance....


----------



## ico (Sep 27, 2008)

I play free games........

Urban Terror, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and Trackmania Nations........


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Sep 27, 2008)

@rajkumar_pb

Two words: Ritchie Street.
Three more words: Raheja Complex Basement


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 27, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> @rajkumar_pb
> 
> Two words: Ritchie Street.
> Three more words: Raheja Complex Basement



Even though I dont live in Chennai, I got you.....


----------



## ico (Sep 28, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> *chosenofmystra.net/gabby/noob.jpg





prasath_amd said:


> *bbs.chinadaily.com.cn/attachments/month_0603/wtf_cat.jpg.w300h371_HeOTTJstzM5Z.jpg


Pwn3d.........


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

^


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2008)

*NOTE: AM NOT PROMOTING PIRACY HERE --- JUST STATING A FACT FOR OTHERS KNOWLEDGE.*



KPower Mania said:


> ha! there are no discs in torrents


 
Well..just to state: guess where the pirates make their cd's from. Where else..torrent sources. 

I remember buying a pirated game, it had "razor" files in it. There was some issue with the setup. I pasted in the name of one razor file on google. Bingo..a torrent site came up, with the solution. And I checked the torrent contents..they were exactly the same, as the pirated disc I possessed...!!!! There are many people out there..who just for kicks...post original / cracked versions of softwares/games. And then promote the links...!!!! 

They make DVD-clones and .EXEs which can operate without the game disc.


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 29, 2008)

asigh said:


> *NOTE: AM NOT PROMOTING PIRACY HERE --- JUST STATING A FACT FOR OTHERS KNOWLEDGE.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You didnt know this ?? LOL


----------



## asingh (Sep 29, 2008)

Not really..cause most of my pirated stuff...used to install fine...only when I got an installation error..I was enlightened..!


----------

